# Bird diapers?



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I wanted to really purchase a bird diaper but I am also not sure whether this would be convenient for the cockatiels. Does anyone here have one? If so how do your cockatiels feel in them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You'll have to train them to get used to them, you can't just slip it right now. You'll have to let them peck at them and inspect them first. I don't have one, I didn't even know they made them for tiels.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They make flight suits that havr built-in diapers if that's what she's talking about...but it is a big training thing. Some birds hate them!!!


----------

